

Audio Newspaper - listen to the news on the go - dools
http://www.audionewspaper.com/

======
dholowiski
Interesting, but seems kind of limited. How can I add different things to
listen too?

~~~
dools
Check out the FAQ - I think if you create an account the tailor the news to
your tastes based on what you've listened to in the past.

